# Run-Time Engine Labview 2010 para windows XP



## lonely113 (Mar 29, 2011)

hola, tengo unas preguntas:
tengo instalado labvew 2010 64 bit en mi pc con windows 7 - 64 bit y cree un ejecutable para usarlo en otros pc sin labview. Se que para esto necesito Run-Time Engine correspondiente a Labview 2010. Mi pregunta es: Puedo crear ejecutables para Windows de 32 bit con mi Labview 2010 64  bit? 
Tambien he estado buscando Runtime Engine para windows de 32 bit y no encontré ninguno ni siquiera para labview de 32 bit.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Abr 14, 2011)

Hola.
Tengo una duda. Resulta que yo tengo instalado el labview 8.5 y me bajé el run time engine 8.5 de la página de NI y no me deja instalarlo. Si yo instalo el run time engine 2010 lo podré usar con la version 8.5?
El tema es que busque y busque por todos lados y no encuentro nada al respecto.
Saludos.


----------



## WindowStartet (Ago 14, 2011)

yo instale labview 2010 x64 en mi laptop y genere un ejecutable para probarlo en mi otra pc de escritorio XP x32 que no tiene instalado labview pero si labview run-time.  lamentablemente window xp no lo ejecuta y me sale un mensaje de "no es una aplicación win32 valida", yo supongo que es por la arquitectura una es 64 y la otra es de 32.


----------

